# Confused



## XxOompaxX

So I don't think this is against the rules..but it could be...

So my boyfriend and I did the deed around June 10th. We didn't use any form of protection because he is almost completely sterile. But about two to three weeks later I started feeling sick. Constant headaches, nauseous sometimes and just feeling like I had the flue. I didn't think much of it. I missed my period and I thought maybe it's just late, I though that loosing my virginity messed up my cycle. Well about 5 days after my missed period (like the day it is supposed to end) it came out positive. I went about a week thinking it could have been a false positive and took another test a week and a day later and it said positive as well. I've been having these cramps in the lower part of my stomach, they feel like period cramps but are mild. And also like spasms or cramps (DISCLAIMER) like Insude my vagina opening but a little bit more deeper. I have no if this is normal or not and frankly...I am scared. I wanna take care if my body and not screw up or risk the baby. I would be i believe a little over a month now from the time we did the deed...


----------



## XxOompaxX

From the day it was supposed to end***


----------



## skyesmom

hey dear, if it is about a month since you did the deed, you are roughly 7-8 weeks pregnant now and it would be good if you would go to a doctor and get checked. Also, start taking prenatal vitamins for the baby, you don't need a prescription for those. The cramps you feel are normal in pregnancy as your uterus is stretching to accommodate the baby. If there is no bleeding/spotting with those, there is nothing to worry.
Did you already tell your boyfriend and your family? 

and how did your boyfriend know he is "almost completely sterile"? Because from your situation now, it is pretty certain that he's far from that. Did he take a fertility test or was it just his assumption?


----------



## Moom7900

Surely you'd be approximately 6 weeks pregnant if you're 4 weeks past conception? Cramping and pinching and pulling are all normal in early pregnancy as long as they're not severe and accompanied by bleeding. 
Congratulations on your pregnancy and take good care of yourself. I was 17 when I fell pregnant with my first, and she is almost 16 now while I'm carrying number 4 lol.

Xxxxxxx


----------



## vermeil

...you did know that young men claiming to be infertile is the oldest trick in the book yes? Because using protection 'feels icky'? Sigh. I've heard this story many times from so many people, including 3 young women I know personnaly, two of which mysteriously ended up pregnant and alone...

Without trying to be preachy, please always use protection, there are plenty of other good reasons beyond preventing pregnancy.

With that said, hope things work out for you and you get support and help while figuring this all out.

Thinking of you *hugs*


----------



## XxOompaxX

I have told my boyfriend and he was super excited. He did have a fertility test done but that was a few years back I believe. I don't believe he said that to get out of using protection because he is a very polite guy he asks before he does anything. And he asked if I'd like him to use it. I told him no. So it is my fault. But he told me that he was born sterile but he had surgery and it made him a little more fertile. His doctor said He'd need to take i believe steroids to increase his fertility when he wants to start a family or that over time his body could produce more sperm. I am really confused on that but. I'm just glad he was excited about it.


----------



## Amygdala

Have you told your parents? I'm sorry to say but the infertility story is raising a lot of red flags for me. Please make sure you have other support as well as your boyfriend so you're not in a situation where you find yourself dependent on him, financially, emotionally or otherwise.


----------



## malia

I have had 2 friends fall prey to infertility stories...

I'm so glad he was happy and supportive though. Congratulations x


----------



## XxOompaxX

My parents don't know yet. I'm waiting till I am 18 before telling them. I don't want him in trouble. I don't let myself be dependent on others. I have a hard B be been saving and stuff just in case. I believe him because he showed me the paperwork from the doctor. I don't think he would lie about it.


----------



## Chiochick

I got pregnant at 19 with DD and her dad claimed to be infertile so we used no protection.
He's married to someone else now (him and I were never "together" and didn't get together and he was with her during my pregnancy and I was incredibly fine with that lol) and they had him checked as they were having issues conceiving. They reported low sperm count and that he would have trouble conceiving.
Fast forward 5 years and she's pregnant with their 3rd child, no issues conceiving their last 2.
We only dtd a few times here and there and I fell pregnant.
You just never know. Always use protection, even just to protect yourself. 
However, deed is done and it sounds like you are both excited.
How are things going? :hugs:


----------



## skyesmom

:) glad to hear it's not one of those invented infertility stories in your case and that your boyfriend didn't lie to you on that. if he showed you the paperwork from his doctor that states that, then he had full right to believe he really was.
sometimes it's also doctors who proclaim someone "infertile" with too much ease and then in the end surprises happen (both wanted and not).

i asked where did he come up with being sterile, as the stories of teen boys who lie about that just in order to avoid using condoms are not so rare as one can imagine and it's one of those things you get warned about at the sex ed classes (at least when i was a teen, it was clearly said to girls NOT to trust teenage boys who come up with a story like that - and of course, it was said to boys NOT to play with a lie like that).

i wish you good luck with your pregnancy, with telling your parents, etc.. and glad to know he's excited to be a dad. all the best to you!


----------



## Amygdala

Have you told your parents yet? Are you waiting to tell them because the father is much older than you? I understand you trust him but I honestly think you need to have a support network outside of your relationship. I'm a bit confused about what paperwork he has to show you, since diagnoses wouldn't usually be given in writing. Was it test results? If so, can you really interpret them properly? I'm assuming that this might be a fairly new relationship since you mentioned losing your virginity on the occasion you conceived this baby? I really hope everything works out for the three of you but just make sure this man isn't your only option.


----------



## honey915

You've already had some great advice here. Just to offer some reassurance all three of my healthy pregnancies in the first 12 weeks and particularly at 7 ish weeks I had stomach cramping and with my second it was quite uncomfortable. But it was just baby bedding down in there getting comfortable. Obviously get checked out and of you have any bleeding then even more need to be checked over. They usually scan to make sure everything is OK. I had some spotting with my second pregnancy and it was just implantation bleeding and only a little bit. Hth


----------



## Tropiclands

You certainly need to get confirmation from a doctor.


----------

